# updatedb port



## jr_yeo (Nov 27, 2009)

is there an updatedb/locate/slocate/mlocate port in FreeBSD? tnx.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

You mean locate(1)? It's in the base.


----------



## jr_yeo (Nov 27, 2009)

yupz =] but everytime i try


```
locate zsh
```

this message


```
locate: database too small: /var/db/locate.database
```

how do i populate that? tnx.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

locate.updatedb(8)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 27, 2009)

If your machine is never on at 3 AM on a Saturday, locate will never run 
It's run by the weekly periodic job in /etc/crontab ->
`# /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate`.


----------



## jr_yeo (Nov 27, 2009)

ok. tnx.


----------



## jr_yeo (Nov 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If your machine is never on at 3 AM on a Saturday, locate will never run
> It's run by the weekly periodic job in /etc/crontab ->
> `# /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate`.



can't i force the cron to run NOW?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, just run as root `# /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate`.


----------

